# 'I posted in this thread' marker



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2011)

I find the little dot that indicates that I have contributed to a thread useful, but I would like to be able to turn it off for threads that I am no longer interested in. For example - I have made a couple of flying visits to the epic 'tea' thread but I don't follow it and don't want to be distracted by the marker saying that I posted there.

I suggest that the marker should work the way it does now unless we choose to set a 'do not mark this thread unless I post in it again' flag. So my first suggestion is to try and provide such a facility.

My second suggestion, which has just occurred to me when writing the above, is to add a facility to hide individual threads. (If so, you would have to also provide a means to list all hidden threads so that they could be selectively marked for display again.) This would be like the Block Forums facility, but at the individual thread level.


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2011)

Colin it's a bit late in the day to make changes to this software in light of the migration to the new software this weekend ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Colin it's a bit late in the day to make changes to this software in light of the migration to the new software this weekend ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Colin it's a bit late in the day to make changes to this software in light of the migration to the new software this weekend ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Well, I was kind of hoping for similar features in the new version but I forgot to check whether it already supports that kind of thing!


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2011)

Okay, well in the new software there's no facility for blocking forums or threads - not at the moment anyway.

And the "Watch" and "Unwatch" threads feature is the best way to manage threads you once participated in but are no longer interested in visiting; set your user preferences to automatically watch every thread you create/reply to - and then "unwatch" the ones you've finished with.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2011)

Don't worry Colin, if you ever mistakenly pop into the 'tea' thread again you will be thrown out by the bouncers (Speicher and Jo)


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Don't worry Colin, if you ever mistakenly pop into the 'tea' thread again you will be thrown out by the bouncers (Speicher and Jo)
> 
> [attachment=6134:large_mct dogs shot.jpg]


Are you saying they are bitches?


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Are you saying they are bitches?



Well I wouldn't say it out loud 

Funnily enough you got mentioned in there again the other day, your psychic ability to pop in just at the right wrong time must have failed you


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> Don't worry Colin, if you ever mistakenly pop into the 'tea' thread again you will be thrown out by the bouncers (Speicher and Jo) [attachment=6134:large_mct dogs shot.jpg]



Awww, happy smiley doggies  




ColinJ said:


> Are you saying they are bitches?



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2011)

Okay, now the transfer to CC III is complete ...

I've noticed that the small offset avatar which now marks the threads that we have contributed to isn't working consistently! For example - I have posted several times in the long-running Weight Watchers thread but am not seeing my mini-avatar attached to it.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Nov 2011)

Only appears to work on threads where you have contributed post BIG MOVE.


----------



## Crackle (22 Nov 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Only appears to work on threads where you have contributed post BIG MOVE.


I was going to say that.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2011)

Well spotted! I just posted (post-move) in the Weight Watchers thread and the marker has now appeared. Oh well, I suppose I can live with that ...


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well spotted! I just posted (post-move) in the Weight Watchers thread and the marker has now appeared. Oh well, I suppose I can live with that ...


 
As a backup you can also select *Your Content* from the user drop-down menu, or visit your profile page and click the *Information* tab and use either of the links there.


----------



## MacB (22 Nov 2011)

Is there any way of pulling up your content that shows the results as threads rather than posts, so that you can see if any of the threads have been added to?

Scratch that, it's the watch threads bit, I'd turned that off with all the other bumph, switched it back on now.


----------

